# 5G-Netz der Polizei zu sicher ?



## rudy24 (13. November 2019)

5G: Was die Polizei im neuen Netz abhoeren kann - Digital - Sueddeutsche.de

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## -Shorty- (13. November 2019)

Find ich gut.


----------



## DaStash (18. November 2019)

rudy24 schrieb:


> 5G: Was die Polizei im neuen Netz abhoeren kann - Digital - Sueddeutsche.de
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon ?


Interessantes Thema, könntest du vielleicht auch entsprechend der Newsregeln das hier darlegen oder bleibt es bei dem Link?

MfG


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (18. November 2019)

Die Accesspoints gehen trotzdem alle an die VHGW Pärchen und somit wird sich nicht viel ändern. Nur der Einstiegspunkt für den Staat ist ein anderer.


----------



## DKK007 (18. November 2019)

Wobei zumindest laut Standard auch schon LTE Ende-zu-Ende-Verschlüsselung  haben soll.

Im Zweifel legt man halt selber RSA o.ä. drüber.


----------



## Ocmaster (19. November 2019)

stasi 3.0 sag ich nur


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2019)

Ocmaster schrieb:


> stasi 3.0 sag ich nur



Quatsch.
TKÜ ist nur nach richterlicher Genehmigung erlaubt.


----------



## Muxxer (24. November 2019)

https://rahvuslane.ee/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/angela-merkel-im-erika-stasi-kgb-ausweis-1988-1.jpg
hahaha


----------

